# EONS #56: Incident at ICEREACH-1



## Morrus (May 18, 2017)

_Incident at ICEREACH-1._ New on EONS, the official WOIN patreon! In this adventure by Rob Nuttman, the PCs will find themselves investigating events at a lunar mining outpost. Can the heroes discover what happened at ICEREACH-1? What did North Atlantic Heavy Industries find below the ice of the Atinken Basin? Illustrated by Peter Woods, Xanditz, and Huy Mai Van. 


https://www.patreon.com/woinrpg


----------



## Big Mac (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice work RobJN!


----------



## havard (Sep 9, 2017)

Okay, now I have to check this out!


----------



## RobJN (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks, gentlemen. And thanks to Morrus for giving me this chance


----------

